# Wow - awesome Australian abandoned shipyard pix



## Blackrg (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice Australian abandoned shipyard pix 

Moody skies, nice rusty machines etc.etc


Cockatoo Island Project


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 26, 2009)

They're great. Reminds me of areas of Queenscliff when I use to go on holidays there as a kid. Love the industrial ones. You can just about feel the rusty texture.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 26, 2009)

Very cool pics indeed. I LOVE industrial landscapes... Thanks!


----------



## liamh (Jan 26, 2009)

That place is just begging for a music video.


----------



## Harry (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, those pics are awesome, very addictive to look at.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 27, 2009)

liamh said:


> That place is just begging for a music video.



 True.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 27, 2009)

Some truly gorgeous photographs here...


----------



## Apophis (Jan 27, 2009)

awesome


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 28, 2009)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, some stunning shots in that set there... I've been meaning to find a similar setting to take some pictures for some time now


----------



## BurialWithin (Mar 10, 2009)

liamh said:


> That place is just begging for a music video.


 Ha Ha that's exactly what i was thinking . Can you imagine brittney spears.....i mean Necrophagist or someone like that playing there circle headbanging and everything that would be so cool.


----------



## budda (Mar 14, 2009)

I spy CD covers in there!  those are nuts, i love 'em.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 16, 2009)

siq piqs dude, thanks for posting


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 16, 2009)

Really nice pics, and very interesting location - thanks for sharing


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 22, 2009)

I used to see that island everyday on my way to school.


----------



## The Beard (Jul 24, 2009)

I REALLY love the lighting/colors and the reflections that are picked up in the water. Can anyone recommend me a camera that would allow me to take pictures similar to this?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks like that would be a map in Half-Life 2.


----------



## tian (Jul 24, 2009)

I loved HDR photos for about half an hour. Now I feel like stabbing people whenever I see one.


----------



## Andii (Jul 24, 2009)

tian said:


> I loved HDR photos for about half an hour. Now I feel like stabbing people whenever I see one.



I feel the same. Everything looks like plastic.


----------

